# Would you rather date (1) or (2)?



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

(1) someone with a toned body who spends a lot of time at the gym
(2) someone with a not-so-toned body who barely exercises

The idea is you don't know what (1) "naturally" looks like and he/she may look like a different person when he/she no longer has the luxury to spend that much time at the gym, whereas with (2) you have a pretty good idea of what he/she will look like on most days.

Edit: Just to clarify, (1) is toned as in it's obvious that he/she is a gym rat. (2) isn't necessarily a slob who doesn't take car of him/herself at all, he/she just has a normal amount of body fat. I was inspired to make this post because I pay too much attention to celebrity gossip and Miley Cyrus has recently been criticized for "gaining weight," which probably happens whenever a frequent gym-goer stops frequenting the gym.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Guys: 1
Girls: 2


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Um..1...in fact since i maintain an active, healthy lifestyle the person I end up with should as well. That was one of the several reasons I broke up with my girl a few days ago, she ate like crap and only got exercise because her job demanded it.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer 1. Someone with a toned body who spends a lot time with me in the bedroom.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer (1), however, he doesn't have to be perfectly toned...just living a healthy lifestyle overall by eating somewhat healthy and getting exercise through whatever activities he finds enjoyable.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

2. **** the gym, let's cuddle. :]


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

2. My husband spends all his free time working out. I never see him anymore.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks wise, I would date 1 or 2. But I am the person who falls into 1, because I go to the gym and enjoy athletic and outdoor stuff, and I am in fairly good shape... It would be nicer to bond with someone who holds the same mindset on diet and exercise as I do.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

It all really depends on factors such as personality and compatibility for me. I hadn't really thought about fitness as a key factor before.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> 2. My husband spends all his free time working out. I never see him anymore.


That's a concern.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

preferably 1 if it's more for health/athletic reasons, not because of obsession with looks. I'd probably end up goin with him too.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

humourless said:


> That's a concern.


It is. I had to work late so I saw him for about 5 minutes yesterday.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i actually don't care. my bf's not toned (thin though) and it doesn't bother me in the least. i wouldn't force him to start working out anyway since i'm a lazy bum myself. however i would be concerned if he (or whoever i were dating at the time) ate a lot of junk crap. but no, i don't really care about body type or exercise.

and speaking of hollywood gossip, i hate it when as soon as a woman gains a bit of weight everyone goes nuts,


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

2. Love meat on the bones, or someone who's thin but not necessarily toned either. Don't think I could be with a girl who was all about being fit, because I've got chub myself.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

2. Hate the gym, love cuddles.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

#2. Gyms seem like a silly expensive hobby and too many of the people who frequent them seem unhealthily obsessed with their bodies -- not to mention the possibility that she'd try to pressure me into joining. While it'd be good to not be totally lazy and to have the ability to go out and walk or hike with me, a couch potato is alright.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

#2


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

2, while weight isn't a huge concern to me, I like chubby/curvy girls.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

2


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

2


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

1


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I exercise regularly, my girlfriend doesn't. So.. it really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

#1, just a healthy lifestyle. The person's personality is what matters to me. A lot of these preference things are kinda stupid because it all comes down to personality and chemistry for a REAL relationship to form.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

2, as long as they're not too chubby by my standards

I enjoy running outside and absolutely hate going to the gym. Toned, athletic bodies are attractive to me, but I find it repulsive when it starts to look like "vanity muscles," which indicates that they spend a lot of time looking at their bodies while pumping iron at the gym.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Bluepanda said:


> 2. bedroom exercise > gym exercise.


^ This. :teeth

But I would be fine with 1.5 too - moderate exercise without obsession over it.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

2

I am not crazy about excercise myself, so i'd prefer if we both take it easy.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

woot said:


> Guys: 1
> Girls: 2


No, the opposite. I think in Connecticut you saw too many hedge fund guys dating hot chicks.


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

humourless said:


> I prefer 1. Someone with a toned body who spends a lot time with me in the bedroom.


Amen! I mean I don't mind either really but I would prefer #1 as I, myself, spend 4-5 days a week at the gym..


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

emptybottle2 said:


> 2, as long as they're not too chubby by my standards
> 
> I enjoy running outside and absolutely hate going to the gym. Toned, athletic bodies are attractive to me, but I find it repulsive when it starts to look like "vanity muscles," which indicates that they spend a lot of time looking at their bodies while pumping iron at the gym.


Most people watch themselves in the mirror at the gym while lifting.. I do.. It helps you keep perfect form.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

mistyeyes said:


> Most people watch themselves in the mirror at the gym while lifting.. I do.. It helps you keep perfect form.


Yeah, I know I unfairly associate being really into weightlifting with vanity sometimes. I'd just rather date someone who prefers outdoor activities over the gym because that's how I am. Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

emptybottle2 said:


> mistyeyes said:
> 
> 
> > Most people watch themselves in the mirror at the gym while lifting.. I do.. It helps you keep perfect form.
> ...


No no! You didn't offend..  I thought the same thing until i started lifting myself.. Then it kind of made sense to watch your technique to avoid injury..

I'd much rather get exercise outside too but in winter it's hard.. Lol


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

2. Guys who are TOO toned/muscly are a turn off. And after a while it would get annoying if they were constantly at the gym.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Um, wut?

What kinda question is this?

Dunno, I guess both, lol...


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Number 1, because I enjoy going to the gym and playing sports. So naturally we'd get along.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> And after a while it would get annoying if they were constantly at the gym.


It gets annoying when people are constantly trying to better themselves?

And what exactly defines "constantly"?


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Peter Attis said:


> It gets annoying when people are constantly trying to better themselves?
> 
> And what exactly defines "constantly"?


I noticed that certain people get upset about other people's fitness. They are usually out of shape themselves and I think it makes them feel like lazy slobs so they twist it in their heads to justify their own downfalls. Just my take. Not that I am saying anyone here is like that but I have come across these types of people before.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Definitely 2. There's something really attractive about a natural looking body to me. As long as the guy's not morbidly obese - I wouldn't have any issues.

I'm not big on muscles. :/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

2, mostly because I don't want to feel pressured into always having the motivation to work out just for the sake of it. I'm already thin. I'd rather a slow walk in the nature trail than an exhausting hour of peddling and lifting.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Peter Attis said:


> It gets annoying when people are constantly trying to better themselves?
> 
> And what exactly defines "constantly"?


Oh, I didn't mean it in a bad way.  It's fine, and quite healthy, in moderation. "Constantly" would be if they were like obsessed with going to the gym - ever known somebody like that? It does get kind of annoying (if you're dating them).

But working out is fine, and in fact, it gives nice results. But there is a such thing as moderation.  (Plus, I'm not a fan of huge bulging muscles... to me they're kind of gross.)


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

jamesd said:


> I noticed that certain people get upset about other people's fitness. They are usually out of shape themselves and I think it makes them feel like lazy slobs so they twist it in their heads to justify their own downfalls. Just my take. Not that I am saying anyone here is like that but I have come across these types of people before.


Just replying because you replied to the guy that replied to me....lol. I just want to assert that that isn't my motivation at all. It just doesn't coincide much with my lifestyle. I'm not that out of shape (I mean, in the sense that I'm not overweight at all; although if you told me to run a mile I'd probably collapse XD) and other people's fitness doesn't make me upset at all - why would it? If you want to go to the gym, whatever, that's what you want to do. But this thread is asking who we would rather date. My boyfriend and I indulge in a much different lifestyle, and that makes us happy. It's just my personal preference.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Muscular women are a turn off, so I guess I have to go with 2. My real preference is towards someone who does light exercise and eats right.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Where's the option for liking guys who are naturally skinny and aren't obsessed with going to the gym?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cleary said:


> Where's the option for liking guys who are naturally skinny and aren't obsessed with going to the gym?


I think that would count as #2.


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

number 1 for me. i love to stay in shape, so having someone share that interest would be great. i'm not talking an obsessive gym rat, just someone who takes care of their body would be nice!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't like the options. I like toned in as much as things are not loose and unhealthy looking but I couldn't deal with someone who is obsessed by their looks. I execise for health and for martial arts ability. I don't looked muscley like I workout all the time but I don't look like a never exercise. I'd like someone who looks the same. I don't care if they are chubby or skinny so long as they are reasonabley toned and have good posture. I especially like toned legs. Mmmmm...


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

1.5 -- I like a little chub and a little muscle tone. <3


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

The guy that looks toned and hot without needing to go to the gym, but only cos I'm with him .

I don't mind whether a guy goes to the gym or not, but I wouldn't like it if they were really obsessed with exercise or really lazy either.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

2. I'm lazy and don't need someone to silently judge me when I pig out


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Whether toned or normal makes no difference to me. A woman has to be seriously overweight for it to start to effect how I feel. There are many more things about a person that I care more about.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

1.
Cause I like to work out and I think doing sports together or running together etc is awesome for bonding and chemistry.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

tlgibson97 said:


> Whether toned or normal makes no difference to me. A woman has to be seriously overweight for it to start to effect how I feel. There are many more things about a person that I care more about.


Dis....

I would lean toward (2) only because I am not into people who are obsessive about going to the gym or eating healthy. I don't mean someone who likes to eath healthy or cares about their body but sometimes I want to be lazy, sometimes I want to have a burger, fries and a milk shake... for breakfast.

I need to be with someone who is okay with eating junk food at least sometimes.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

2. I think some people obsessed with working out end up looking fake and that doesn't appeal to me at all. Honestly though, I don't care about their body as long as they look reasonably healthy.


----------

